# General > Technical Support >  windows......

## upolian

...............live messenger,will not sign in all of a sudden,error code is 81000306.

I have uninstalled and re-installed,

time and date is perfect,

no firewall blocking it,

its not a wireless connection(its a pc with modem),

not sure what's up with it,really need to get signed on asap,cheers.

forgot to say,msn task processor is not working properly,pops up every so often,cheers.

----------


## dx100uk

if you have not changed anything like log-ins etc
the this error typically means the server is down for your login.
their fault not yours.

there are 'fixes' if you type in the error code at a search engine, but, typically i'd wait 24hrs before you do anything.
as long as your internet is working of-course!

dx

----------


## upolian

I have typed the code in,i've been through a few tricks like disabling things etc,it still wont sign it,the msn just turn for a couple of minutes,everything internet wise is working fine,i can log in on ebuddy.com but i cant via windows live mail,i need to send photos across but cannot sign on for love nor money :Frown:

----------


## dx100uk

have you another pc you can try or a mates

this is puzzling me.

have you tried a diff browser like fire fox or google crome?

dx

----------


## upolian

> have you another pc you can try or a mates
> 
> this is puzzling me.
> 
> have you tried a diff browser like fire fox or google crome?
> 
> dx


 
I have tried on another pc today and it signed on no problem  :: 

I have not tried a different browser but if you suggest i do then i will give it a try,there are no other problems with my pc what so ever,it just will not sign in!

Thank you.

----------


## dx100uk

download and run Ccleaner

http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/

[right green box at top]

after you run it from the front screen

click tools on the left menu 
and run registry cleaner.

comeback here

dx

----------


## lazytown

My niece recently had the same problem, she could not sign into msn via the client, however other people signed in with no problem.

I went through the registry and deleted any references to her msn login. Once completed I rebooted and tried her login, worked perfectly.

If you are unsure about making changes to the windows registry please get a professional to do this as you could make the computer unusable.

----------


## upolian

> download and run Ccleaner
> 
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/
> 
> [right green box at top]
> 
> after you run it from the front screen
> 
> click tools on the left menu 
> ...


Done,still not signing in  :Frown:   ::

----------


## dx100uk

can you log on to that pc as a diff user?
or create a new user of your PC.

does it work using a diff pc user login but with your windows live log-in?

need to find out if its the PC or settings under your log-in to the pc.


dx

----------


## upolian

I can create a new account,i forgot to say its vista premium on this comp,it wont log on to any windows live account,i have tried my user log in and my friends but stil will not log in,should i create a new account for the comp?

----------


## dx100uk

try a diff user account to log in to your pc
then see if windows live works for that new user using your normal windows live log-in

i need to know if it 'you' that just has the trouble on the PC
or every user on your pc no matter what log-in you use to acces the PC and/or windows live.

dx

----------


## upolian

How do i make a new account?

edit: got it,just giving it a try now,thank you.

Edit again: i created another account and it still refuses to sign in.

----------


## dx100uk

use tools under ccleaner
and uninstall all the windows live bits
that are listed

then do a cold boot
[shutdown then normal start]

then re download & re install windows live.

dx

----------


## upolian

Done,still refusing to sign in  :Frown:

----------


## dx100uk

try this please 
it tests something for me 
let me know how far you get
and at what point it fails

http://windowslive.com/Connect/Post/...d-28bba86ca1f6

dx

----------


## upolian

Just going to do this now,thank you.

socks entries : deleted
auto tuning : disabled...

Still nothing :Frown:

----------


## upolian

msn task processor is not working,it keeps coming up with this even if i havn't got windows like open.

----------


## dx100uk

i'll stick with you

dx

----------


## upolian

> i'll stick with you
> 
> dx


 Not sure what you mean ?

----------


## dx100uk

i'm on here for an hour or two!

dx

----------


## upolian

Hopefully we can get it fixed lol

----------


## upolian

Windows communication platform has stopped working,another message iam getting randomly  :Frown:

----------


## dx100uk

seems like you are not alone.

there are various fixes below
some work for some people
others work for others

you'll just have to work your way through them.

http://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?vc...8&fr=yfp-t-702

int enough, it points to the latest version of windows live being the issue.

dx

----------


## upolian

Still refusing to sign in,i give up.

----------


## dx100uk

firstly:

how far does this get please:
you failed to tell me:
at which point following the instructions on the page does it fail:


http://windowslive.com/Connect/Post/...d-28bba86ca1f6








well you could either rollback your pc to a time before the issue 
under system restore
or
pop in a fresh copy of windows vista disc
and boot from that and go thru installing a new copy
but it will reset with your new progs already installed.

dx

----------


## upolian

> firstly:
> 
> how far does this get please:
> you failed to tell me:
> at which point following the instructions on the page does it fail:
> 
> 
> http://windowslive.com/Connect/Post/...d-28bba86ca1f6
> 
> ...


http 400 bad request,that page wont even load<<<

System restore is looking very likely  :Frown:

----------


## dx100uk

try this then:
http://windowslive.com/Connect/Post/...d-28bba86ca1f6

as for system restore
you should have a few
take the one that is closest before the day it started.

however
try the above link first.

dx

----------


## upolian

> try this then:
> http://windowslive.com/Connect/Post/...d-28bba86ca1f6
> 
> as for system restore
> you should have a few
> take the one that is closest before the day it started.
> 
> however
> try the above link first.
> ...


In that link it quote 'if there is a green check there,continue to the next step' there is no green check there. how do i do a system restore?

----------


## dx100uk

ignore that we know mesaenger is not running already
from 2nd part please:


where it says:
If you are using Windows Vista, disable the auto-tuning feature.  
dx

----------


## upolian

> ignore that we know mesaenger is not running already
> from 2nd part please:
> 
> 
> where it says:
> If you are using Windows Vista, disable the auto-tuning feature. 
> dx


When i do the disable auto feature i click ok it say's 'ok' below it
thats is all that happens.....i tried a system restore,it went back to thursday the 10th,the day messenger started playing up,it would not let me restore back to them,it failed to do that,is my computer in need of seriious help? ::

----------


## dx100uk

i need to gain control of your pc

can i pm you with some info?

dx

----------


## upolian

> i need to gain control of your pc
> 
> can i pm you with some info?
> 
> dx


Yes go for it  :Smile:

----------


## upolian

Problem solved,big thank you to dx100uk  :Grin:

----------


## Bobinovich

WD DX - patient work from you there.

----------


## dx100uk

i won't embarrass the user by saying the had NO anti-virus or ANY kind of protection installed...........

dx

----------


## upolian

> i won't embarrass the user by saying the had NO anti-virus or ANY kind of protection installed...........
> 
> dx


yeh thanx for that  ::  ::

----------

